# oil light



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

Came on after shutting engine. Manual says that this means I'm getting low and should top up at next fueling. I only have about 3000 kms. Does this make sense and do i have to take it to the dealer to do?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You can add oil to your car on your own


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *You can add oil to your car on your own *


:dunno: :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *:dunno: :lmao:  :lmao: *


 ?

you don't have to go to a dealer to add oil, DIY


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

goodfella said:


> *Came on after shutting engine. Manual says that this means I'm getting low and should top up at next fueling. I only have about 3000 kms. Does this make sense and do i have to take it to the dealer to do? *


Its normal for new BMW engines to burn oil. Yes, you can add a some yourself. I actually had the dealer throw in a couple quarts on delivery day just in case, though, I haven't burned a drop since day one.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *?
> 
> you don't have to go to a dealer to add oil, DIY *


I know..I just liked your simple straightforward answer to his question


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: oil light*



Ripsnort said:


> * I actually had the dealer throw in a couple courts *


Did you request Republican judges?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Doh! Editted spelling, thks nate :lmao: :angel:


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

Mine has been doing that as well...is it necessary to add the oil BMW uses...or is there something that I can buy from the store that is close enough? My problem is the BMW dealer isn't particularly close and I'd rather not drive 45 min-1 hour one way just to get some oil to top off.

Eric


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

The dealer topped up the oil. It was quite low. I hope this doesn't signal a larger problem. I will keep my eye on the oil level over the next 1000 kms.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Some advice ... check your oil level at least once a month. The best time is after the car has been driven and is warmed up, then wait 5- 10 minutes and check the oil level.

The optima oil level is betweeen 2-4... or in the 3 area on the dipstick.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Seems like high consumption to me. Why not get it documented?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

*low oil*

I'm at 5500 kms now and the low oil light came on again. Dealer checked for leaks and ran an oil consumption test which showed everything to be working fine. I am however concerned as this does not seem right to me. Any ideas out there?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: low oil*



goodfella said:


> *I'm at 5500 kms now and the low oil light came on again. Dealer checked for leaks and ran an oil consumption test which showed everything to be working fine. I am however concerned as this does not seem right to me. Any ideas out there? *


Manufacturer's specs for excessive oil consumption is 1 quart per 1,000 miles (1,600 km). Anything less than that is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Oil:

Mobil 1 Synthetic 5W-30 or Castrol Synthetic 5W-30 - that's what my 325i manual sez! Any store selling auto supplies should have what you need (AutoZone, Target, Pep Boys, Sears, etc). Makes sense to get a case (six bottles) - about $25-32

I keep a couple o' bottles in the trunk; check every other fill-up; I have 12,400+ miles, haven't had to add oil yet. I've had my car almost 5 months.

Now I'm going to sound like a mom  - make sure you check your tires monthly, better yet, every two weeks, also!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

My car burns oil just as fast. Seems they all do. I had to add oil at about 3000 miles, too. Hint: use a funnel.

BTW, Is it normal for my dipstick to different from yours?

Yours:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *Some advice ... check your oil level at least once a month. The best time is after the car has been driven and is warmed up, then wait 5- 10 minutes and check the oil level.
> 
> The optima oil level is betweeen 2-4... or in the 3 area on the dipstick. *


ooohhh are we going to start this again


----------



## plegard (Mar 22, 2002)

*thanks*

A timely post by Goodfella. I had the exact same thing happen last night (yellow oil light came on after I had shut down).

Wasn't sure what it meant but by random chance there happened to be a post about the very same issue last night. Checked the oil level this morning and it was low so I put in a quart of Mobil 5w-30.

Thanks again for all the posts. Once again, Bimmerfest members to the rescue.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> *Oil:
> 
> Mobil 1 Synthetic 5W-30 or Castrol Synthetic 5W-30 - that's what my 325i manual sez! Any store selling auto supplies should have what you need (AutoZone, Target, Pep Boys, Sears, etc). Makes sense to get a case (six bottles) - about $25-32
> 
> ...


My manual "sez" BMW recommends Castrol.................. Can't find Mobil listed anywhere-- Could there be different recommendations between the big and little engines????

Also--I wouldnt waste the $$ on a case, if oil changes are really included in the extended maintenance.:tsk:

BTW--I am thinking that there is a sensor/sending unit issue here........


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *Some advice ... check your oil level at least once a month. The best time is after the car has been driven and is warmed up, then wait 5- 10 minutes and check the oil level.
> 
> The optima oil level is betweeen 2-4... or in the 3 area on the dipstick. *


This is contrary to what I've been told....are you sure about this? :dunno:

I thought that as long as it is in the middle of the area that you have marked "1", the oil level is fine.


----------

